# KA24DE Idle problem at start up



## buchananjoshua (Nov 2, 2006)

So the problem is, when I fire the car up it will start but when it drops down to catch its idle (approx 500rpm's) it will just drop to zero and stall, but if you start it and give it some gas to keep the rev's up a little bit for a few seconds then ease it down it will idle, the car still drives fine, pull's normally, however when you stop to idle at a light or put it in neutral now instead of idling steady at 500rpms, it is just below 500 rpm and the needle is twitching, any ideas? I was thinking the MAF needs a good clean but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The idle speed may need adjustment. Warm up the engine first. Shut off the engine and disconnect the throttle sensor harness connector. It's located on the passenger's side of the engine at the top in front of the intake manifold; easy to see. Start the engine and let it idle in neutral. The idle speed should be 650 RPM. If not adjust the idle speed screw located on the IAA unit. The IAA is next to the air regulator. You'll need a flash light to find it because it's not easy to see. After you've set the idle speed to 650, shut off the engine and reconnect the throttle sensor harness connector. Start the engine and now the idle speed should be around 700 RPM in neutral.

If that doesn't work, the IACV assembly, might need cleaning. There could be a lot of powdered carbon in it which would prevent the AAC valve from moving freely.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have a vacuum leak. Check all vacuum lines. If you can get a gauge a healthy engine usually idles at a steady reading of 22-24 inches of mercury.


----------

